# Trim Tabs/Jackplate for J16 Carolina Skiff



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry, but trim tabs aren't going to be much use on a flat-bottom hull like yours. The hydrodynamics just won't work since that design basically planes on top of the water with the entire bottom wet. In any other hull configuration tabs are essential, IMO.

A manual jack plate may offer some benefits. Before going to that expense, try raising the engine one notch to see if it helps. Easier solutions in your case will be to re-shift your load to add more weight forward (batteries, fuel, gear) and perhaps trying a different prop. One with more bite/cup will help some with hole shot. Aluminum flexes more than stainless steel, but also shears if you hit something hard. Many boaters would rather sacrifice a prop than a lower unit.

Go one step at a time before making wholesale changes. It may take a combination of minor adjustments to get the most performance from your boat. Good luck.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I had a Bob's manual JP on mine and ran it as high as it can go. It definitely helped it run shallower but those boats just don't run very shallow no matter what you do. I cant speak to the porpoising. I wonder if a hydrofoil type thing like a permatrim would stop that. Worth trying.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Avoid those self leveling tabs if at all possible.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

We've always had a hydrofoil on our Carolinas they seem to help. Never had a jackplate I agree trim tabs probably not worth it. Our Carolinas are bigger so YMMV. A long time ago we ran a smaller flat bottom boat and weight distribution was critical just to get the thing on plane!


----------

